# Mr. Brad swaying zombie 2013



## discozombie (Jun 21, 2012)

I posted a video of this prop in the showcase but had some request for the guts. Here are a few. The design was based off of something a Cyclone Jack had made. I cant find the link for his post...









This is from the rear, the motor is mounted in what would be hips. The nail was left over from construction and serves no purpose.









Mr. Brad's face and neck. The neck is duct tape painted with glidden gripper.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Nicely done! The TOTs are gonna be running!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

*Cyclone Jack's Swaying Zombie how-to*


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice job! Love the movement!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Love it DZ!
Perfect movement!


----------



## medicf43 (Jan 8, 2013)

Do you think a shiatsu would work instead of a wiper motor


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

That is a nice prop. You built that to last also. The setup would make a great spooky tree also.


----------



## discozombie (Jun 21, 2012)

medicf43 said:


> Do you think a shiatsu would work instead of a wiper motor


I dont know if it would work or not. The concept is the same.


----------



## discozombie (Jun 21, 2012)

The Watcher said:


> That is a nice prop. You built that to last also. The setup would make a great spooky tree also.


I like the spooky tree idea. My wife thinks this might be too scary for the little ones. If she is proven correct (my guess is yes) then maybe a tree might be in his future.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

DZ, that will certainly scare the heck out of a few folks on Halloween night. I know there are ToTs that would not even come up to our door if we had that thing out! Very creepy indeed.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Nice and creepy!


----------

